# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Rip παντου?

## Renos

Υπαρχουν ΑΡ στο AWMN με ενα BB link τα οποια τρεχουν Rip?
Το λεω αυτο γιατι χθες (πρωτη μερα που μπηκα Online στο AWMN! ) παρατηρησα οτι στο subnet που εχει ο shock για τους clients απο το οποιο εχω παρει ΙΡ περναγαν και πακετα Rip! (με timer ανανεωσης 30secs).

Κατα την κριση μου δεν νομιζω οτι ΑΡ με ενα μονο BB link θα πρεπει να τρεχουν Rip και αν τρεχουν δεν νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει να συμπεριλαμβανουν και το δικτυο (network) με τους clients. Ειναι πιστρευω ενας λογος που εχει υπερφορτωθει το δικτυο με routing πακετα.

----------


## shock

Ο Mew πέφτει πάνω στην omni μου (προς το παρόν μέχρι να έρθει η cisco και να μπει κατευθυντικό) σαν client.

----------


## Renos

O Mew ειναι BB link ή απλος client?
Αν ειναι BB link τοτε δεν μπορεις να εξαιρεσεις το interface του ΑΡ απο το Rip.

----------


## Winner

tora pou to les...

ki emena mou erxontai rip paketa. oxi panta. as poume tora mou erxontai!!! eimai client ston ngia kai to routing to kanei o vardas. den mporo na katalabo pos os client exo oles tis kataxoriseis tou route table. einai pano apo 100 kataxoriseis sto route table. genika to routing prepei na exei problimata akoma.

----------


## shock

O mew έχει ΚΑΙ AP αλλά πάνω μου πέφτει ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΑ σαν client για να ενωθεί με τον JohnyStar. Είναι η εύκολη λύση όταν δεν έχεις εύκαιρο άλλο interface. Οπως έγραψα και πιο πριν, υπομονή λίγες μέρες μέχρι να έρθει η ομαδική μετά δε θα υπάρχει λόγος να περνάνε rip πακέτα.

----------


## Achille

Αν έχεις πελάτη με subnet είναι απαραίτητο να τρέχει το RIP και στο AP Interface, αλλιώς δεν θα γνωρίζει το υπόλοιπο AWMN ότι υπάρχει το subnet του πελάτη.
Εκτός αν κάνεις στατικές καταχωρήσεις στον router σου, πράγμα το οποίο δεν συνιστάται αν δεν γνωρίζεις ακριβώς τι κάνεις, επειδή στις στατικές καταχωρίσεις είναι εύκολο να γίνει λάθος...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

me ena 100ari perntium, ti rip na kanw vre paidia? to thema einai oti den erxontai apo emena (as einai kala to iptraf).
apo oso xerw kaneis allos den exei stisei apo tous notious rip...Den vazw vevaia kai to xeri mou stin fwtia...."ta panta rei" se afto to diktio!  ::

----------


## nasos

Χάρη η zebra τα στέλνει παντού τα route tables. Εσύ παίρνεις από μένα και από τον Γιάννη, ο shock από σένα και πάει λέγωντας. RIP έχουμε όλοι, και αν δεν είχαμε δεν θα δούλευε τίποτα σωστά! Εκτός και αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο με το πως "δεν τρέχεις rip και κανείς από τους νότιους δεν τρέχει rip".

Μια πρακτική χρησιμότητα με το RIP (και τους RIP listeners των XP πχ), είναι πως μπορούνε όλοι να δούνε ανά πάσα στιγμή σε ποιά subnets μπορούν να φτάσουν και πόσο μακρία είναι. Ζητώντας μια ip μπορεί το pc τους από μόνο του να πει πως είναι unreachable και όχι το pc που είναι στον πλησιέστερο κόμβο και τρέχει RIP. Δεν νομίζω πως είμαστε ακόμα και το πλέον stable δίκτυο με τους πλέον stable κόμβους, ώστε να υπάρχουν 10-20 σημεία με κεντρικές υπηρεσίες και να τα ξέρουνε όλοι με τα domain names. Πειραματισμούς πρέπει να κάνουνε όλοι με τις ip, έστω κι ένα απλό ping ή ένα traceroute. Πως αλλιώς θα διορθωθούν τα λάθη αν δεν μπορούν να είναι όλοι beta testers;

Αλλωστε κάθε μέρα παιρνάνε δεκάδες GB DivX, MP3 και Warez, τα λίγα bytes του rip μας πειράξανε;  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Για το προηγουμενο post sorry.... ειναι και αργα....οταν έγραφα οτι δεν περνανε rip απο εμενα είχα αλλο πράγμα στο μυαλό μου που ελπίζω να το καταλάβατε εγκαιρως. Το OSPF...
Ναι RIP τρέχει απο άκρη σε άκρη εδώ. όπως είπε ο νάσος δεν μπορεί να γίνει και αλλιώς, αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι ανα πάσα στιγμή μπορεί να αλλάξει η τοπολογία του δικτύου μας. όσο για την κίνηση που δημιουργούν, ΝΑΙ σε μεγάλο δίκτυο με αρκετά hops είναι καταστροφική, αλλα εδώ μιλάμε ότι είμαστε εμείς και εμείς!  ::  
Αν κάποιος δεν καταφέρει να περάσει έστω και αυτά τα πακέτα με την σύνδεση του, δεν φταίει κανείς αλλά η ίδια η σύνδεση του.
Αν υπάρχει πάντως καλύτερος τρόπος θα χαρώ να τον ακούσω!  ::  
Μια που γίνεται αναφορά για αυτό το θέμα θα μπορούσε να μας ενημερώσει κανεις και για το OSPF μια που νομίζω ότι θα "φορεθεί" πολύ αυτον τον χειμώνα  ::  ?

----------


## Ripper_gr

> Αλλωστε κάθε μέρα παιρνάνε δεκάδες GB ---> DivX <---, MP3 και Warez, τα λίγα bytes του rip μας πειράξανε;


DivXXX  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Renos

> Αν έχεις πελάτη με subnet είναι απαραίτητο να τρέχει το RIP και στο AP Interface, αλλιώς δεν θα γνωρίζει το υπόλοιπο AWMN ότι υπάρχει το subnet του πελάτη.
> Εκτός αν κάνεις στατικές καταχωρήσεις στον router σου, πράγμα το οποίο δεν συνιστάται αν δεν γνωρίζεις ακριβώς τι κάνεις, επειδή στις στατικές καταχωρίσεις είναι εύκολο να γίνει λάθος...


Achille απλα δεν συμφωνω με την αποψη οτι ενας κομβος με ενα μονο link θα πρεπει να τρεχει RIP στον router του. Θα μπορει απλα να εχει ενα GW route στον κομβο που συνδεεται. (εξαρειται ο shock που χρησιμοποιει το AP σαν ΒΒ link μεχρι να παρει το Interface του).

Τωρα οσον αφορα τα subnets των clients αυτα θα πρεπει να τα γνωριζει μονο το AP που ειναι καρφωμενος ο client. Ετσι δημιουργειται και το λεγομενο Automonous System (AS). Οι υπολοιποι κομβοι στο AWMN απλα γνωριζουν τον πως θα φτασουν στο AP που δινει την συνδεση στο συγκεκριμενο subnet. Το αν το subnet ειναι connected αρα και routable το γνωριζει ο router του AP και πρατει αλαλογως.

Nasos: Η Zebra δεν στελνει παντου τα updates αλλα εκει που θα της πεις εσυ ειτε δηλωνοντας το Interface ειτε τον "γειτονικο" router ειτε το network. Τωρα για τα bytes που αναφερεισ, αν προσεξεις καλα το configuration θα δεις οτι η zebra εχει default timer για αποστολη updates 30 secs! Επιπλεον σου θυμιζω οτι το Rip κανει το εξης κουφο: Στελνει ΟΛΟ το routing table και οχι μονο τις αλλαγες!

----------


## Renos

> me ena 100ari perntium, ti rip na kanw vre paidia? to thema einai oti den erxontai apo emena (as einai kala to iptraf).
> apo oso xerw kaneis allos den exei stisei apo tous notious rip...Den vazw vevaia kai to xeri mou stin fwtia...."ta panta rei" se afto to diktio!


Rip μπορεις να ενεργοποιησεις ανετα. Δεν ειναι απαιτητικο σε θεμα CPU οπως το OSFP. Το μονο που λαμβανει υποψη σαν metric ειναι ο αριθμοε των hops για καθε destination.

----------


## Achille

> Achille απλα δεν συμφωνω με την αποψη οτι ενας κομβος με ενα μονο link θα πρεπει να τρεχει RIP στον router του. Θα μπορει απλα να εχει ενα GW route στον κομβο που συνδεεται. (εξαρειται ο shock που χρησιμοποιει το AP σαν ΒΒ link μεχρι να παρει το Interface του).


Εννοείς για κάθε πελάτη με subnet να έχει στατική καταχώριση, έτσι;
Αλλιώς πως θα ξέρει που να βρει τον πελάτη;



> Τωρα οσον αφορα τα subnets των clients αυτα θα πρεπει να τα γνωριζει μονο το AP που ειναι καρφωμενος ο client. Ετσι δημιουργειται και το λεγομενο Automonous System (AS). Οι υπολοιποι κομβοι στο AWMN απλα γνωριζουν τον πως θα φτασουν στο AP που δινει την συνδεση στο συγκεκριμενο subnet. Το αν το subnet ειναι connected αρα και routable το γνωριζει ο router του AP και πρατει αλαλογως.


Και με τι ακριβώς configuration θα το κάνεις αυτό; Πάλι με static routing έτσι; 
Συμφωνώ σε όλα όσα λες, αλλά δεν έχεις καταλάβει κάτι.
Εδώ δεν είναι εταιρικό δίκτυο που τα στήνουμε όλα εγώ και εσύ που ξέρουμε. Εδώ θα στήσει ο καθένας τη μαλακία του, θα τη στήσει λάθος, και θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα σε πολλούς.
Επομένως κάνουμε τα πράγματα όσο πιο απλά γίνεται, ακόμα και αν δεν είναι η πιο efficient λύση.
Επειδή όμως παίζει και να μην έχω καταλάβει κάτι στο σκεπτικό σου, θα σε παρακαλούσα να δώσεις ένα παράδειγμα για υποθετικούς ή πραγματικούς hosts και τα configurations που πρέπει να κάνει ο καθένας  ::

----------


## Renos

Εκανα ενα σχεδιαγραμμα για να παρετε μια ιδεα.

Αυτο που θελω να προτεινω και που θα δειτε ειναι οτι κομβοι που εχουν ενα μονο link με αλλο κομβο δεν εχει νοημα να χρησιμοποιουν το Rip (την στιγμη ειδικα που το Rip τρωει μερος του bandwidth του AWMN) αφου θα ακολουθησουν μια μονο διαδρομη για να "βγουν" στο AWMN.

Για τα subnets που λες Achille αν δεν θελεις να χρησιμοποιησεις static routes μπορεις να βαλεις RIP ΑΛΛΑ να μην κανεις distribute τα routing tables στο interface προς τον router Router_B.

----------


## Winner

simfono me ton reno. den ksero ti isxiei ayti ti stigmi sta perissotera links alla ayti tha itan i kaliteri lisi.

o router_A1 kai o router_A2 den xriazetai na trexoun rip. ena aplo default gateway arkei. o router_A trexontas rip stelnei ston router_B ta subnets A1 kai A2 afou tha ta exei idi sto diko tou routing table. gia tous clients episis de to sizito kan. me ti dilosi kai mono tou gateway katharisan.

kai me OSPF ta pragmata einai peripou idia.

----------


## nasos

Ρένο, δεν σχολίασες το επιχείρημά μου. Στο ξαναεπισημαίνω:




> Μια πρακτική χρησιμότητα με το RIP (και τους RIP listeners των XP πχ), είναι πως μπορούνε όλοι να δούνε ανά πάσα στιγμή σε ποιά subnets μπορούν να φτάσουν και πόσο μακρία είναι. Ζητώντας μια ip μπορεί το pc τους από μόνο του να πει πως είναι unreachable και όχι το pc που είναι στον πλησιέστερο κόμβο και τρέχει RIP. Δεν νομίζω πως είμαστε ακόμα και το πλέον stable δίκτυο με τους πλέον stable κόμβους, ώστε να υπάρχουν 10-20 σημεία με κεντρικές υπηρεσίες και να τα ξέρουνε όλοι με τα domain names. Πειραματισμούς πρέπει να κάνουνε όλοι με τις ip, έστω κι ένα απλό ping ή ένα traceroute. Πως αλλιώς θα διορθωθούν τα λάθη αν δεν μπορούν να είναι όλοι beta testers; 
> 
> Αλλωστε κάθε μέρα παιρνάνε δεκάδες GB DivX, MP3 και Warez, τα λίγα bytes του rip μας πειράξανε;


Πιο "κομπογιανίτικο" επιχείρημα, αλλά τουλάχιστον έχει επαφή με την πραγματικότητα...  ::

----------


## Achille

> Για τα subnets που λες Achille αν δεν θελεις να χρησιμοποιησεις static routes μπορεις να βαλεις RIP ΑΛΛΑ να μην κανεις distribute τα routing tables στο interface προς τον router Router_B.


Γνωρίζεις πόση ακριβώς πληροφορία περιέχουν τα routing tables για να κρίνεις αν επιβαρύνουν και πόσο το δίκτυο;
Γιατί η δυσκολία στησίματος σε αυτό που προτείνεις είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερη. Επίσης αν στη μέση υπάρχει και DSL γραμμή, το default gateway μπορεί να είναι διαφορετικό από ότι το default awmn gateway, επομένως θα έχουμε και extra πολυπλοκότητα με static routes για το 10.x και άλλο default gw. Πρόσθεσε σε αυτά και το γεγονός ότι το 90% των χρηστών ζορίζονται ακόμα και να κάνουν το απλό σύστημα που ισχύει τώρα.
Ποτέ μην ξεχνάτε την αρχή KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid!) όταν σχεδιάζετε ένα τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο.

----------


## nasos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nasos
> 
> Αλλωστε κάθε μέρα παιρνάνε δεκάδες GB ---> DivX <---, MP3 και Warez, τα λίγα bytes του rip μας πειράξανε; 
> 
> 
> DivXXX


Επ! Ποιός έχει τέτοια; Ντροπή!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Renos

> Ρένο, δεν σχολίασες το επιχείρημά μου. Στο ξαναεπισημαίνω:


Αυτα τα "κεντρικα" σημεια που αναφερεις σου παρεχουν την συνδεση. Ενα απο αυτα ειναι εκεινο στο οποιο εισαι καρφωμενος και "βλεπεις" το υπολοιπο AWMN. Αν εσυ εχεις link με αυτο το "κεντρικο" σημειο θα σου απαντησει εκεινο αν ο host που ψαχνεις ειναι Online ή οχι. Πρεπει σωνει και καλα να σου απαντησει το ιδιο το pc σου?

Achille:
Ναι, γνωριζω ποση ακριβως πληροφορια μεταφερεται μεσω Rip γιατι ετρεχα τον ripd και παρακολουθουσα την κινηση. Επιπλεον πρεπει να ξερεις οτι αυτη η κυκλοφορια με τα updates δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα στην κυκλοφορια που γινεται οταν υπαρξουν αλλαγες στο δικτυο και πρεπει να γινουν propagate παντου.

Οι αλλαγες που προτεινω ειναι για να μην αναγκαζεται ο καθε ενας που δεν ξερει απο linux/*BSD/routing να πρεπει να στησει και να λειτουργησει εναν routing deamon μονο και μονο για να προσφερει ΑΡ access μεσα απο ενα Link στο AWMN.

Για τα default GW που αναφερεις δεν νομιζω πως σε καταλαβα. Νομιζω πως ενα static route 10.0.0.0/8 προς τον router που εχεις link και ενα default GW προς την DSL σου λυνουν το προβλημα.

----------


## Renos

> simfono me ton reno. den ksero ti isxiei ayti ti stigmi sta perissotera links alla ayti tha itan i kaliteri lisi.
> 
> o router_A1 kai o router_A2 den xriazetai na trexoun rip. ena aplo default gateway arkei. o router_A trexontas rip stelnei ston router_B ta subnets A1 kai A2 afou tha ta exei idi sto diko tou routing table. gia tous clients episis de to sizito kan. me ti dilosi kai mono tou gateway katharisan.
> 
> kai me OSPF ta pragmata einai peripou idia.


To OSFP ειναι οπως και το RIP ενα IGP μονο που ειναι περισσοτερο "εξυπνο", υποστηριζει "νοητες" περιοχες "areas" και επιπλεον δεν καταναλωνει πολυ bandwidth για την μεταφορα πληροφοριων routing. Με εναν εξυπνο σχεδιασμο μπορει να μας γλυτωσει και απο την αναγκη χρησιμοποιησης του BGP.

----------


## nasos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nasos
> 
> Ρένο, δεν σχολίασες το επιχείρημά μου. Στο ξαναεπισημαίνω:
> 
> 
> Αυτα τα "κεντρικα" σημεια που αναφερεις σου παρεχουν την συνδεση. Ενα απο αυτα ειναι εκεινο στο οποιο εισαι καρφωμενος και "βλεπεις" το υπολοιπο AWMN. Αν εσυ εχεις link με αυτο το "κεντρικο" σημειο θα σου απαντησει εκεινο αν ο host που ψαχνεις ειναι Online ή οχι. Πρεπει σωνει και καλα να σου απαντησει το ιδιο το pc σου?


Ναι, πρέπει σώνει και καλά να μου απαντήσει το pc μου για να ξέρω μέχρι που μπορώ να φτάσω, ποιούς βλέπω και σε πόσα hops μακριά, ώστε να κάνω τις δοκιμές μου και μετά να τις σχολιάσω στο forum πχ.

----------


## Renos

> Ναι, πρέπει σώνει και καλά να μου απαντήσει το pc μου για να ξέρω μέχρι που μπορώ να φτάσω, ποιούς βλέπω και σε πόσα hops μακριά, ώστε να κάνω τις δοκιμές μου και μετά να τις σχολιάσω στο forum πχ.


Κατσε ρε συ nasos, επειδη εσυ θελεις σωνει και καλα να μην χρησιμοποιησεις το traceroute και το ping θα πρεπει να επιβαρυνει τα παντα το Rip?

Για ονομα του Θεου! Αυτο δεν ειναι επιχειρημα για να μην ελλατωθει η χρηση του Rip στο AWMN.

----------


## vegos

> Κατσε ρε συ nasos, επειδη εσυ θελεις σωνει και καλα να μην χρησιμοποιησεις το traceroute και το ping θα πρεπει να επιβαρυνει τα παντα το Rip?
> 
> Για ονομα του Θεου! Αυτο δεν ειναι επιχειρημα για να μην ελλατωθει η χρηση του Rip στο AWMN.


Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τη φιλοσοφία του Νάσου (αν κατάλαβα κι εγώ καλά):

Με το RIP, βλέπεις ανά πάσα στιγμή, με μια εντολή, μέχρι που φτάνεις σήμερα, χωρίς να κάνεις ping/traceroute κλπ, σε ΚΑΘΕ ip που θες...

----------


## Renos

> Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τη φιλοσοφία του Νάσου (αν κατάλαβα κι εγώ καλά):
> 
> Με το RIP, βλέπεις ανά πάσα στιγμή, με μια εντολή, μέχρι που φτάνεις σήμερα, χωρίς να κάνεις ping/traceroute κλπ, σε ΚΑΘΕ ip που θες...


Ναι, δεν ειναι δυνατον να δεχτω οτι για να βλεπει ο nasos με ενα sh ip rip/route τι ειναι routed και τι οχι θα πρεπει το δικτυο να επιβαρυνεται με αυτην την απιστευτα αθλια καταχρηση bandwidth που κανει το Rip!

Τι ειναι connected και το οχι μπορει να στο απαντησει ο router που βρισκεται στο αλλο ακρο του link σου.

Στο κατω-κατω nasos ενεργοποιησε Rip στον router σου αν θελεις για να βλεπεις τα subnets που ειναι connected αλλα μην στελνεις updates.

----------


## nasos

Αντώνη/Vegos, με καταλαβαίνεις απολύτως...  :: 




> Κατσε ρε συ nasos, επειδη εσυ θελεις σωνει και καλα να μην χρησιμοποιησεις το traceroute και το ping θα πρεπει να επιβαρυνει τα παντα το Rip?


Θέλω πραγματικά να χρησιμοποιώ το ping και το tracroute. Ενα φεγγάρι τυχαίνει και βλέπω τον dti πχ. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω ποιά ip έχει ο dti, και φυσικά δεν μπορώ να μυρίσω τα νύχια μου αν τον βλέπω ή όχι! Του κάνω ping και βλέπω πως παιρνάει δύσκολα. Κάνω traceroute kai βλέπω πως κολλάει στη σύνδεση Capvar-Phronidis πχ. Δεν θα έπρεπε να τους το πω; Θα έπρεπε. Πως θα τους το πω αν δεν ξέρω πότε τον βλέπω (τον dti); Πριν αρκετό καιρό έβλεπα τακτικά το dc.awmn στο 10.37.57.252. Υπήρχαν διαστήματα που επίσης δεν το έβλεπα. Αν δεν είχα RIP πως θα ήξερα σε ποιόν οφείλετε το πρόβλημα;




> Για ονομα του Θεου! Αυτο δεν ειναι επιχειρημα για να μην ελλατωθει η χρηση του Rip στο AWMN.
> Ναι, δεν ειναι δυνατον να δεχτω οτι για να βλεπει ο nasos με ενα sh ip rip/route τι ειναι routed και τι οχι θα πρεπει το δικτυο να επιβαρυνεται με αυτην την απιστευτα αθλια καταχρηση bandwidth που κανει το Rip!


Θα σε ρωτήσω κάτι, αλλά χωρίς να θέλω να παρεξηγηθείς. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, συνδέθηκες πολύ πρόσφατα στο δίκτυο. Πρόλαβες και διαπίστωσες πως το RIP επβαρύνει το bandwidth στο awmn? Και ξανατονίζω, πως δεν αναφέρομαι στο τι πρέπει να κάνουμε by the book, αλλά στο τι έχει αποδείξει η πράξη.




> Τι ειναι connected και το οχι μπορει να στο απαντησει ο router που βρισκεται στο αλλο ακρο του link σου.


Εστω ότι είμαι ένας απλό client με μια grid πάνω σε omni ενός AP. Απ'όσο έχω καταλάβει, η πλειοψηφία των APs έχουν πάνω από ένα κατευθυντικό backbone interface. Τουλάχιστον για τους άμεσα κοντινούς μου το ξέρω σίγουρα (MEW, JS, Hook, B52, Capvar, Macrx). Αυτά τα AP πρέπει να κάνουνε routing λοιπόν, και όχι static φυσικά. Εμένα μου είχε τύχει αρκετές φορές να βλέπω κάποιους πότε από το ένα link πότε από το άλλο, επειδή κάποια σύνδεση προφανώς έπεφτε για λίγο (ας μην ξεχνάμε πως όλοι είμαστε σε περίοδο παρατεταμένων δοκιμών). Σαν ένας απλός client, εφ'όσον ανήκω στο subnet του AP, το οποίο κάνει RIP routing, το οποίο στέλνει που στέλνει πακέτα RIP, πως θα το επιβαρύνω;  ::   ::   ::  




> Στο κατω-κατω nasos ενεργοποιησε Rip στον router σου αν θελεις για να βλεπεις τα subnets που ειναι connected αλλα μην στελνεις updates.


Εγώ το έχω ενεργοποιήσει ούτως ή άλλως. Αν κόψω τα updates θα δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα όμως με τα υπόλοιπα links που έχω. Και στην τελική ο τυπικός client με XP που τρέχει RIP *Listener*, κάνει *listen* και όχι *updates*.

----------


## Achille

> Θα σε ρωτήσω κάτι, αλλά χωρίς να θέλω να παρεξηγηθείς. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, συνδέθηκες πολύ πρόσφατα στο δίκτυο. Πρόλαβες και διαπίστωσες πως το RIP επβαρύνει το bandwidth στο awmn? Και ξανατονίζω, πως δεν αναφέρομαι στο τι πρέπει να κάνουμε by the book, αλλά στο τι έχει αποδείξει η πράξη.


Έκανα μετρήσεις και βρήκα ότι με το σημερινό μέγεθος του δικτύου, έχουμε επιβάρυνση περί τα 5KB/ 3mins που γίνονται τα updates, και στα 3 interfaces που έχω.
Αν και όταν γίνει χρήση του OSPF στους κόμβους backbone και το RIP μείνει μόνο στους κόμβους με ένα Interface, η επιβάρυνση θα είναι ακόμα μικρότερη.

Ο Renos υπερβάλλει.

----------


## kouk

> Ναι, δεν ειναι δυνατον να δεχτω οτι για να βλεπει ο nasos με ενα sh ip rip/route τι ειναι routed και τι οχι θα πρεπει το δικτυο να επιβαρυνεται με αυτην την απιστευτα αθλια καταχρηση bandwidth που κανει το Rip!


"Premature optimization is the root of all evil"
Donald Knuth

 ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Renos an kai neos ws pelatis sto awmn kataferes na dwseis mia poli kali kouventa pros sizitisi kai mpravo sou. 
Apo tin alli omws oi anagkes tou simerinou awmn katariptoun kathe theoritiki prosegkisi. Kai epidi diavasa oti o kathe kombos pou exei perissotera apo 1 IF tha itan kalo na traxei rip, sou lew oti kai o shock kai egw alla kai o nasos exoume 3 + IF. Twra an to zitima einai an ta stelnoume se olo to 10. einai ena thema pou endexomenos na exeis dikio apo texnikis apospis, alla kai pali skontaftoume se kati allo praktikis apospis: estw oti to allazw egw egw kai to vazw na dinei mono stous epomenous kombous kai kapoia stigmi o kombos pou eimai sindedemenos allaxei, tha prepei na allaxtei to conf arxeio.swsta? 

Twra ela omws pou iparxei kosmos pou den exei xrono na allazei ta conf kathe 3 kai ligo h to mixanima to esteise kapoios allos xvris o katoxos tou kombou na xerei pws na kanei tis allages (fotini exairesi o nasos pou exei mathei mexri firewall, dsl kai polla alla na stinei apo monos tou  ::  ) 

pantos to rip tha mporouse na allaxei mesa se mia evdomada se olo to awmn ena ipirxe ena how-to gia OSFP mazi me kapoia sample conf gia afto kai vevaia tin epistrofi apo tis diakopes olwn twn kombwn twn ipefthinwn.

Pera omws apo afto tha ithela na thixw kai ena allo thema pou nomizw oti exei perasei arketes fores apo edw alla ilopoieitai me arga vimata. Tin diefthinsiodotisi! iparxoun akoma 10.2 kai 10.1 pou den exoun parei akoma statheres IP. Bre paidia tsampa einai..... Diladi prepei na plirwnate gia na exete statheres ip????  ::  
Pantos ena megalo vima itan to oti xefortothikame ta 192.168. pou egine se poli mikro xrono kai me arketi epitixia xwris na lipsoun ta eftapela.

Afta.

----------


## Renos

> Ο Renos υπερβάλλει.


Achille μπορεις να μας πεις πως ακριβως εκανες τις μετρησεις και τι cases ελαβες υποψη για αυτες τις μετρησεις? Απλα μετραγες το μεγεθος της πληροφοριας που περναγε απο το interface σου?

Επιπλεον δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι σωστο να αναμειξεις 2 IGP πρωτοκολλα (εννοω ISFP & RIP). Το OSFP δεν συμπληρωνει το RIP αλλα το αντικαθιστα και με εναν εξυπνο σχεδιασμο μπορει να βγαλει και την χρηση του BGPοχι αναγκαια.

nasos τα επιχειρηματα σου ομολογω οτι δεν με επεισαν. Θελεις να πεις οτι αν δεν εχεις RIP στον υπολογιστη σου οτι δεν μπορεις να δεις που υπαρχουν προβληματα? To Rip (αν δεν κανω λαθος και παρακαλω διορθωστε 'με) σου δειχνει μονο τα routed subnets καθως και το metric (hops). Δεν προσφερει αλλες πληροφοριες. Τις πληροφοριες που ψαχνεις εσυ με τα delays, time outs, route tracing στην δινουν ΑΛΛΑ εργαλεια τα οποια ΜΠΟΡΟΥN να εκμεταλευτουν τις ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ που τους δινει ο RIP-Enabled Router που βρισκεται στο αλλο ακρο της γραμμης σου.

Εγω δλδ που κοιτω τις απαντησεις που μου δινει ο router του shock δεν μπορω να ξερω οτι υπαρχουν delays με το trace route ή αν ο host ειναι alive?

Οσο για την διαπιστωση(που δεν ειναι μον δικη μου - υπαρχει σχετικο post) οτι το RIP επιβαρυνει ενα τετοιο μεγαλο δικτυο με ΠΟΛΛΑ subnets δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι δυσκολο να την καταλαβεις αν κατανοησεις τον τροπο λειτουργιας του RIP.

Και για να κλεινω με αυτο το θεμα.
Συμφωνα με αυτα που γνωριζω προτεινα (2ος και καταιδρωμενος) την μταβαση απο RIP σε OSFP μια και το ολο δικτυο του AWMN εχει γινει αρκετα πολυπλοκο για να μπορεισει να χειριστει το RIP με ευκολια. Το OSFP το οποιο εχει αντικαταστησει το RIP μπορει να προσφερει την ιδια υπηρεσια με ακομα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.

Αν δεν κρινετε απαραιτητη την μεταβαση σε ενα πιο ανεπτυγμενο πρωτοκολλο διαδοσης πληροφοριων δρομολογησης εγω δεν μπορω να κανω κατι αλλο. Εκανα την προταση μου και την στηριξα με τα επιχειρηματα μου. Οποτε θεωρω οτι η προταση μου απορριπτεται και το θεμα, τουλαχιστον απο εμενα, θεωρειται ληξαν.

----------


## Achille

> Achille μπορεις να μας πεις πως ακριβως εκανες τις μετρησεις και τι cases ελαβες υποψη για αυτες τις μετρησεις? Απλα μετραγες το μεγεθος της πληροφοριας που περναγε απο το interface σου?


Ναι ακριβώς αυτό έκανα.
Και προτιμώ χίλιες φορές να περάσουν μερικά KB παραπάνω όταν γίνεται κάποια αλλαγή στο δίκτυο, παρά να πρέπει να κάνω αλλαγές με το χέρι σε conf files σε 30 κόμβους που δεν θα μπορούν να το κάνουν μόνοι τους.

Η κόντρα μας δεν είναι RIP vs OSPF, αλλά Dynamic vs Static. Και αν συνεχίζεις να πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε routing με στατικά entries, απλά είσαι εκτός πραγματικότητας AWMN.
Το OSPF είναι στο πρόγραμμα και περιμένουμε τη βοήθειά σου και καθενός άλλου που γνωρίζει στην υλοποίηση.
Μπορείς λοιπόν αφού θεωρείς το θέμα λήξαν, να αρχίσεις να ασχολείσαι με το πως γίνεται να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το OSPF και να προτείνεις λύσεις, configuration examples κλπ.

----------


## nasos

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Αχιλλέα πως μάλλον είσαι υπερβολικός και να ευχαριστήσω τον Χάρη για τα καλά του λόγια (του οποίου η βοήθεια ήταν πολύτιμη).

Ρένο, αν αρχίσεις να κατεβάζεις κι εσύ 5GB DivX τη μέρα θα δεις πως ήσουν μάλλον υπερβολικός. Αν δεν αρχίσεις να κατεβάσζεις 5GB DivX τη μέρα θα δεις πως είσαι πάλι υπερβολικός αφού δεν θα έχεις κάτι να σου τρώει τα 5-6 Mbit bandwidth που πιθανόν έχεις με τον Shock.

Το OSPF (και όχι OSFP/PAO/AEK/PAOK/KLP  ::  ) είχε συζητηθεί από καιρό, το εγκατέστησε πρώτος νομίζω ο Αλέξης/Capvar αλλά λόγω κάποιον τεχνικών προβλημάτων που τύχανε το αφήσανε μάλλον πάλι στο ράφι. Εγώ θα το προτιμούσα το OSPF πάντως, αφού κάποια στιγμή που είχαμε ενωθεί Βορράς-Νότος, έβγαινα βόρεια μέσω Χάρη/MEW και όχι μέσω Χρήστου/Hook, άσχετα πως από Hook και πέρα το link ήταν πολύ πιο γρήγορο απ'ότι MEW και πέρα και ας είχα με τον MEW λιγότερα hops.

Chill out...!  ::

----------


## Renos

> Η κόντρα μας δεν είναι RIP vs OSPF, αλλά Dynamic vs Static. Και αν συνεχίζεις να πιστεύεις ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε routing με στατικά entries, απλά είσαι εκτός πραγματικότητας AWMN.
> Το OSPF είναι στο πρόγραμμα και περιμένουμε τη βοήθειά σου και καθενός άλλου που γνωρίζει στην υλοποίηση.
> Μπορείς λοιπόν αφού θεωρείς το θέμα λήξαν, να αρχίσεις να ασχολείσαι με το πως γίνεται να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το OSPF και να προτείνεις λύσεις, configuration examples κλπ.


Achlle δεν προτεινα στατικα routing tables απλα προτεινα να μην χρησιμοποιουν ολοι RIP Μιλουσα δλδ για περιορισμο της χρησης του. Επειδη εστησαν ενα PC με ενα ΑΡ και ενα ΒΒ link! Οπως και να εχει αυτο του ειδους κομβου εχει μονο ενα Default GW και ειναι το αλλο ακρο απο το BB link.

Φυσικα και θελω να συμμετεχω στην σχεδιαση για την χρησιμοποιηση του OSPF και προετοιμαζω την προταση που θα κανω πανω στο OSFP.

Achille σε ενα μεγαλο δικτυο σαν το AWMN δνε ειναι δυνατον να μην χρσιμοποιησεις dynamin routing. Το θεμα ειναι οτι με ενα πρωτοκολλο δεινοσαυρο καλυτερα να περιορισεις λιγο την χρηση του.

Εν αναμονη για την συναντηση της Ομαδας Routing λοιπον.

----------


## mindfox

Reno, μέχρι εδώ καλά τα λέμε στη θεωρία.
Στην πράξη τα πράγματα όμως είναι λίγο πιο πολύπλοκα από ότι τα νομίζεις.

Το OSPF για να δείξει την πραγματική του αξία, θα πρέπει να σχεδιαστεί σωστά (δεν είπα στηθεί, είπα σχεδιαστεί)
Διότι το να σηκώσεις ένα OSPFd και να το τρέξεις στην backbone ζώνη και να κάνει και encapsulation το Rip από άλλο Interface, άντε και το έκανες.
Το θέμα είναι ότι όλοι οι routers θα είναι αναγκαστικά ABSR και για να παίξουν αυτό το ρόλο χρειάζονται μεγάλο μέγεθος μνήμης.
Γίνονται δοκιμές και σχεδιασμοί μεταξύ των links:
mindfox->Lyk->mauve->spirosco και θα δούμε και για παραπέρα (σαν συνέχεια του 1ου εγχειρήματος που είχαν κάνει πιο πριν)
Το θέμα δεν είναι να παίξει το OSPF. Αυτό έχει γίνει και παίζει.
Το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο μπορεί να γίνει σωστός σχεδιασμός (διαχωρισμός ζωνών στο δίκτυο και μάλιστα με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να είναι εύκολη η διασύνδεση νέων κόμβων χωρίς αλλαγές και χωρίς περίεργες ρυθμίσεις στο OSPF - βλ. virtual connections που είναι προβληματικές) γιατί χωρίς τις ζώνες το OSPF γίνεται βαρύ και δεν θα το σηκώσουν τα linuxόκουτα της ταράτσας.
Επίσης, σε αυτή τη περίπτωση θα είναι δύσκολο το έργο του troubleshooting όπως πολύ σωστά επισήμανε ο harisk σε μια τυχαία συνάντηση που είχαμε στη Ν. Σμύρνη, όπου τα πράγματα δεν είναι απλά και ελεγχόμενα, και φυσικά η βοήθεια δεν μπορεί να προέλθει από ένα απλό post στο forum "Πρόβλημα με το routing" καθώς θα πρέπει να γίνεται capture του log του OSPF για να δεις τι ακριβώς πρόβλημα υπάρχει (και φυσικά να είσαι αρκετά γνώστης του OSPF - που εγώ προσωπικά δεν είμαι αρκετά... Το έχω δουλέψει σαν τελικό σημείο σε 2 μισθωμένες και τίποτε παραπάνω, τώρα βγάζω τα μάτια μου με case studies - γιατί η θεωρία είναι γνωστή και τετριμμένη)
Αν μέσα από όλα αυτά, πιστεύεις ότι το να περάσουμε σε OSPF είναι υπόθεση πατήματος ενός κουμπιού, σε παρακαλώ να μου δείξεις πιο είναι αυτό.
Αν όντως ενδιαφέρεσαι και έχεις τις γνώσεις, ας προστεθούν στις δικές μου καθώς και όποιου άλλου ενδιαφερόμενου, και να προετοιμαστούμε να κάνουμε επί τόπου επισκέψεις σε κάποιους κόμβους που θέλουν να το στήσουν σε δοκιμαστικό στάδιο (ακούς mauve και spirosco) να κεράσουν καφεδάκι, να κάνουμε την πλάκα μας και να φάμε την πίκρα της consolας σε log mode για να δούμε τι κάνει σε συνεργασία (λέμε τώρα) με το Rip.

Ουφ, αυτά

----------


## spirosco

...και καφεδακι, και σαμαλι, κεικ, και αν ερχοσουν και μερικες μερες νωριτερα που κηδεψα το dlink ειχε κονιακ και παξιμαδια.  :: 

Αυτο το post μπορει να σβηστει ελευθερα.

----------


## Renos

Mindfox, νομιζω οτι εχεις παρεξηγησει μερικα πραγματα που εχω πει...




> Reno, μέχρι εδώ καλά τα λέμε στη θεωρία.
> Στην πράξη τα πράγματα όμως είναι λίγο πιο πολύπλοκα από ότι τα νομίζεις.


Δεν ειπα οτι ειναι ευκολα και ουτε ειπα τι νομιζω.




> Το OSPF για να δείξει την πραγματική του αξία, θα πρέπει να σχεδιαστεί σωστά (δεν είπα στηθεί, είπα σχεδιαστεί)


Δεν ειπα επισης οτι δεν απαιτειται λεπτομερης σχεδιαση.




> Διότι το να σηκώσεις ένα OSPFd και να το τρέξεις στην backbone ζώνη και να κάνει και encapsulation το Rip από άλλο Interface, άντε και το έκανες.
> Το θέμα είναι ότι όλοι οι routers θα είναι αναγκαστικά ABSR και για να παίξουν αυτό το ρόλο χρειάζονται μεγάλο μέγεθος μνήμης.


Δεν ειναι αναγκη ολοι οι routers να ειναι Autonomous System Border Router (ASBR) απο την στιγμη που θα κοψεις εντελως το RIP και ολα τα Aytonomous Systems (AS) θα συνορευουν με το Area 0. Αν το κρατησεις ναι, οντως χρειαζεσαι ASBR για να κανουν redistribute τα routes του RIP μεσα απο το OSPF. Φυσικα χρειαζεσαι Area Border Routers (ABR) . Οσον αφορα το μεγεθος μνημης εχει να κανει με το μεγεθος των routing entries φυσικα. Μην ξεχνας ομως οτι το OSPF ειναι CPU intensive.




> Γίνονται δοκιμές και σχεδιασμοί μεταξύ των links:
> mindfox->Lyk->mauve->spirosco και θα δούμε και για παραπέρα (σαν συνέχεια του 1ου εγχειρήματος που είχαν κάνει πιο πριν)
> Το θέμα δεν είναι να παίξει το OSPF. Αυτό έχει γίνει και παίζει.
> Το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο μπορεί να γίνει σωστός σχεδιασμός (διαχωρισμός ζωνών στο δίκτυο και μάλιστα με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να είναι εύκολη η διασύνδεση νέων κόμβων χωρίς αλλαγές και χωρίς περίεργες ρυθμίσεις στο OSPF - βλ. virtual connections που είναι προβληματικές) γιατί χωρίς τις ζώνες το OSPF γίνεται βαρύ και δεν θα το σηκώσουν τα linuxόκουτα της ταράτσας.


Χωρις ζωνες (Αreas) δεν εχει νομηνα να χρησιμοποιησεις OSPF. Κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι προτιμοτερο να μην χρησιμοποιησεις Virtual Links αλλα ASBRs και RIP.




> Αν μέσα από όλα αυτά, πιστεύεις ότι το να περάσουμε σε OSPF είναι υπόθεση πατήματος ενός κουμπιού, σε παρακαλώ να μου δείξεις πιο είναι αυτό.


Ουδεποτε ειπα κατι τετοιο. Αν διαβασεις προσεχτικα, αυτη την φορα, τα posts μου θα διαπιστωσεις οτι εχω προτεινει την ελαχιστοποιηση της χρησης του RIP και οχι την μεταβαση σε ενα αλλο routing protocol χωρις να προηγηθει μελετη & σχεδιασμος.




> Αν όντως ενδιαφέρεσαι και έχεις τις γνώσεις, ας προστεθούν στις δικές μου καθώς και όποιου άλλου ενδιαφερόμενου, και να προετοιμαστούμε να κάνουμε επί τόπου επισκέψεις σε κάποιους κόμβους που θέλουν να το στήσουν σε δοκιμαστικό στάδιο (ακούς mauve και spirosco) να κεράσουν καφεδάκι, να κάνουμε την πλάκα μας και να φάμε την πίκρα της consolας σε log mode για να δούμε τι κάνει σε συνεργασία (λέμε τώρα) με το Rip.
> 
> Ουφ, αυτά


Φυσικα και ενδιαφερομαι και φυσικα και θα ηθελα να συμμετεχω, οπως εχω πει και στο παρελθον, στην σχεδιαση & υλοποιηση αυτου του project.

αυτα...

----------

